# which bindings brands do you prefer?



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Definitely not Flow NX2's. My 32 TM2 and older Burton Drivers don't fit them properly. I gave the Flow's five days of riding last year to try and dial them in. I would make small adjustments throughout that time and they always ended up too loose or the Highback was a pain in the ass to close. I really wanted to like them, but can usually strap in while moving anyways so I moved onto some Union Contact Pros and have had a great experience so far with them.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> Definitely not Flow NX2's. My 32 TM2 and older Burton Drivers don't fit them properly. I gave the Flow's five days of riding last year to try and dial them in. I would make small adjustments throughout that time and they always ended up too loose or the Highback was a pain in the ass to close. I really wanted to like them, but can usually strap in while moving anyways so I moved onto some Union Contact Pros and have had a great experience so far with them.


seriously it's 1 or the other, loose or highback stuck. especially when you get snow pack in the binding, ruins that perfect fit you had going.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

I like the simplicity and durability of Burton's bindings, not to mention the excellent customer service should anything go wrong. They're not perfect though - the poor highback adjustability can be a real pain if you run higher angles.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Currently have Bent Metal with no problems but getting a new board and trying to decide between the new Bent Metal Solutions or some of last seasons' Now O-Drives (saw a nice deal). Both would come in around the same price.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I got Burton Malavitas and I love 'em. I have heard good things about Now, I would like to try them.


----------



## QCMP (Aug 5, 2016)

Currently have Now O-Drives on a Jones Aviator to charge the mountain and mostly freeride.
Union T. Rice on a Flow Rush for All Mountain/freestyle.
Burton Customs on a 151cm jib board and they are a low cost favorite of mine. I put the gettagrip capstrap instead of the cheap ones they come with.

Each binding is a perfect fit for the board they are mounted on. It always depend on your use and your style of riding. 

As you see, I like a stiff binding even on a medium flex board because it helps me to get everything from the board they are on.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I got Burton Malavitas and I love 'em. I have heard good things about Now, I would like to try them.


they really are good, they just run narrow and make my feet scream bloody murder, pilots supposedly run wide, so those might be my next bindings + burton straps.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I've tried so many bindings from Burton and Union. I've also tried the K2 lien AT and flux Rk and Rome Katana.

I keep going back to Unions because of that little extra response I get from them.

It's mostly personal preference for me but I tend to like bindings that have actual canting.

My first choice would be Unions and my second choice would be Burton bindings.

Each has their pros and cons.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> I've tried so many bindings from Burton and Union. I've also tried the K2 lien AT and flux Rk and Rome Katana.
> 
> I keep going back to Unions because of that little extra response I get from them.
> 
> ...


fuck, how could I forget rome...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Auto release Flows..............ftw..........


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

jae said:


> fuck, how could I forget rome...


And Ride... Now Drives and Ride El Hefe's for me.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> And Ride... Now Drives and Ride El Hefe's for me.


shit... can I edit this?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Union has always treated me well. Really want to try out some Flux bindings though.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I do like the unions I have, but I understand where nivek is coming from when he talks about union. really easy to lose a piece, wish they streamlined their stuff so it would have less moving parts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Auto release Flows..............ftw..........


That Top Gun model with the Double Eject....maaaaaaan the goood ol days....


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jae you've seen my frankenbindings.

I love my Flow Fuse GT (aluminum highback) bindings.. but I changed out the straps for burton straps, because Flow's straps suck.

I also love my Now Pilots... but I also changed out the straps for burton strap because Now's straps suck (on the pilot at least).

IMO the straps are just as important, if not more important, than the rest of the binding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lots of Union here. Even the guys out here that ride them are starting to get fed up with shredded straps, bolts backing out, and slipping heelcups. 


Flux, Now, Rome, Flow, Arbor, Ride, K2, Burton. Have owned, own, or would own all of em. If I had to pick one brand it'd be Flux. Owned Union, probably never will again. Same with Salomon, not a big fan of Shadow Fit. I miss the Chiefs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a binding from FLUX a little stiffer than my 'Vita's but not quite the SF (thats their big one eh?)

Looking to try something new soon.

Starting to realize that re:flex is something I compensate for, rather have teh instant response.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Jae you've seen my frankenbindings.
> 
> I love my Flow Fuse GT (aluminum highback) bindings.. but I changed out the straps for burton straps, because Flow's straps suck.
> 
> ...


could have sworn you had 1st gen selects/pilots. even with the genesis straps they hurt my feet like hell, but they made a huge improvement on the feel/response of the bindings. with 2nd gen they supposedly made the pilots wider.

and you gotta put back the flow straps, other straps don't lock. that's why I had so much trouble with yours, the ratchets kept tightening, so I would have to fuck with it that much more.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> That Top Gun model with the Double Eject....maaaaaaan the goood ol days....


Motherfuckin' danger zone..................


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> Starting to realize that re:flex is something I compensate for, rather have teh instant response.


eye opener. I've had a inkling of that too sometimes. didn't know that was it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I run Burton Diodes on every board I own. Not sure what I'll do now that they seem to be discontinued. Maybe buy up a bunch of used sets?

Biggest plus about Burton bindings? (other than the great toe caps, great warranty service, etc.) The fact that if I break something, I can walk into a board shop in EVERY small ski town and find a part that will fit. Haven't been able to do that with other bindings in the past.

I ride my gear hard, it gets run over by toboggans, and heavily used and abused on and around the hill, and they've never let me down yet.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd say union for me. Had bent metals around the turn of the century and although they were the lightest bindings ever they hurt my feet. Also own K2 factories? Think that's the model. Also some 1st Gen Now's and of course the Union Facto.r..?... Damn is that the factory, I got my models all messed up right now. K2 is a mid range mid stiff, Union is high end mid-stiff but on the stiffer side. 

The Now's and my Unions just stand out for me for something different and great performance respectively . But I'm sure I'd be stoked on any and most high end stiff bindings.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> could have sworn you had 1st gen selects/pilots. even with the genesis straps they hurt my feet like hell, but they made a huge improvement on the feel/response of the bindings. with 2nd gen they supposedly made the pilots wider.
> 
> and you gotta put back the flow straps, other straps don't lock. that's why I had so much trouble with yours, the ratchets kept tightening, so I would have to fuck with it that much more.


hmmmm sounds like a jae problem > 

I can't put them back - the new straps are far more comfortable for me. To each there own I guess.

there's only been one generation of now pilots, except for the 2017 ones that were just released over the last month or two.


----------



## snowface (Sep 20, 2016)

*GNU Mutant*

I have Gnu Mutant's and I don't like them better than standard entry bindings. The build quality is good but I don't think rear entry is all that great. I will strongly consider some Bent Metal Bindings next season.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

poutanen said:


> I run Burton Diodes on every board I own. Not sure what I'll do now that they seem to be discontinued. Maybe buy up a bunch of used sets?


I'm very surprised they'd drop the Diodes! Too much binding for the average snowboarder perhaps? They have a dedicated splitboard binding in the lineup, which has to be more niche-market than the Diodes ever were / are. I'm hoping they will stock replacement parts for at least a few years...

You could always come over to the cult of hard boots! :wink:


----------



## BillKingOC (Jul 23, 2016)

I ride Burton Diodes on my Arbor Steepwater wearing K2 Maysis Boots. Perfect set up. I just read about the Diodes being discontinued. Not good. But I'm sure there will be something similar when it comes time to replace them.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I run Burton Diodes on every board I own. Not sure what I'll do now that they seem to be discontinued. Maybe buy up a bunch of used sets?



You could try the x-base, which looks like a more expensive diode Priced over $500 bucks.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> hmmmm sounds like a jae problem >
> 
> I can't put them back - the new straps are far more comfortable for me. To each there own I guess.
> 
> there's only been one generation of now pilots, except for the 2017 ones that were just released over the last month or two.


fuck that then... or maybe large now's.

edit: nm, large would probably give me binding overhang.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

le B.
And NOWs.

Reflex is not the most responsive, but the other features make up for it. EST is awesome.

The new Now Pilots have a much better ankle strap, that's the whole reason I didnt get a pair last yr. New Drives are lighter and have the new lower baseplate. A+

I like Ride Capos too. Super responsive freestyle-ish bindings.

Have been wanting to try Rome Katana, Flux SF and Union Atlas for a couple yrs.... but everytime I look and compare.... Burton or Now get the edge over those others. So at some point I'll probably just get one of these just for the sake of trying something and spreading the $toke.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a pair of 2011 burton mission's that are awesome. 
Over the past five years I've also tried Union Force, which were ok, and the ankle strap on one of them started to tear after the 2nd day.. 
I also picked up a pair of wingback Malavita's last season, which I'm not really a fan of, and probably going to sell soon. 
Would like to try K2 lien fs, union contact pro, flow fuse...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm particular to NOW, Burton and Salomon... But more importantly I'm particular to Unibody bindings, I hate two piece bindings ( adjustable heel cups )... No matter the brand if it's a two piece binding I always get heel lift and they always feel soft...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> But more importantly I'm particular to Unibody bindings, I hate two piece bindings ( adjustable heel cups )... No matter the brand if it's a two piece binding I always get heel lift and they always feel soft...



That doesn't really make sense. Must be specific to the particular bindings. Which ones have you tried?


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> That doesn't really make sense. Must be specific to the particular bindings. Which ones have you tried?



In my now 30 years of snowboarding and 15 years in the industry and being a buyer for a huge snowboard shop and more on snow demos ( trade show ), WWSRA shows, and local on hill MFG demos than I could even recall, I can say I've basically ridden just about every brand ever offered for sale in the USA...

( at least that you would find for sale in a specialty retail shop )


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

txb0115 said:


> In my now 30 years of snowboarding and 15 years in the industry and being a buyer for a huge snowboard shop and more on snow demos ( trade show ), WWSRA shows, and local on hill MFG demos than I could even recall, I can say I've basically ridden just about every brand ever offered for sale in the USA...
> 
> ( at least that you would find for sale in a specialty retail shop )


to be read as: "I have a big dick on the internet and also look how impressive I am". 

Good for you. Literally tens of thousands of people are not having a heel lift issue with adjustable heelcup bindings. 

With your godlike expertise in the industry, you must be able to explain WHY you get heel lift in anything not unibody. Do enlighten us, oh revered one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

txb0115 said:


> I'm particular to NOW, Burton and Salomon... But more importantly I'm particular to Unibody bindings, I hate two piece bindings ( adjustable heel cups )... No matter the brand if it's a two piece binding I always get heel lift and they always feel soft...


Also, while not adjustable, Shadow Fit is technically not unibody. Just sayin.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Haaa... I just used Burton Freestyle in my entire life (first season was last season and rode 4 times with it)
Way better than the rental one...

So, BURTON for sure. =P


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nivek said:


> to be read as: "I have a big dick on the internet and also look how impressive I am".
> 
> Good for you. Literally tens of thousands of people are not having a heel lift issue with adjustable heelcup bindings.
> 
> With your godlike expertise in the industry, you must be able to explain WHY you get heel lift in anything not unibody. Do enlighten us, oh revered one.


So.. I stated quite simply that only unibody bindings work for me.. There was no ego and no brand bashing.. Then SGboarder pretty much stated in a round about way that I must be mistaken as to what works for me or that my experience is not/true/valid...

It's not specific to a particular binding it's specific to two piece bindings and my super narrow ass feet, and I've spent enough runs/days on them to know what doesn't work for me

I also didn't say that two piece bindings suck in general for everybody, I said that they suck for me...


So if someone asks/makes a smart ass comment they will get a smart ass reply.. It's pretty simple..

Now there is no ego in there.. Only truth.. I have snowboarded since 1985 and I was in the industry for 15 years, I'm not sure how stating the facts is trying to act god like.. Would you have rather I made some shit up and said I've only ever ridden the brands I mentioned and say Unions? The only person who was acting god like ( if you really wanna take it that far, which you seem to want to ) is SGboarder for presuming that it must be binding specific and presuming that I haven't tried a lot of bindings in my life.. ( like he's the god that knows I can't be right in my own experiences )

I could understand you saying that ( me acting god like or that I have a big dick ) if I started dropping brand/shop names, but I didn't...

Honestly, I think you both should check yourselves..

Oh, and by the way.. I will now drop a brand name.. So bash away.. I did happen to be involved with Salomon Snowboards for quite a long time and Shadow Fit bindings are most definitely a unibody binding...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

For now I think Burton Genesis/Gen X are pretty much the perfect binders for me. Also really like the adjustability of Flux. Keen to try the Bent Metals, except they seem to share Union's heelcup/highback assembly which I don't really like.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

all 3 of you sound like tools. lol

sgboarder likes attacking on any weak statement, you can't really take it personally. while I wish he was more constructive as he has a lot of knowledge, he just says you're wrong.

txb0115 just chill. that's like using the argument "I'm a snowboard major"

nivek I understand.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> So.. I stated quite simply that only unibody bindings work for me.. There was no ego and no brand bashing.. Then SGboarder pretty much stated in a round about way that I must be mistaken as to what works for me or that my experience is not/true/valid...


I did not question your experience, but I questioned your conclusion. May be your experiences really are what you say they were, but given the small number of observations it is not really valid to draw a general conclusion. Statistically it is much more likely that your experiences are due to the specific bindings (or other random factors). 
This is even more so, given that there is no real logical explanation for your 'experiences' (and you certainly have not offered any).



txb0115 said:


> I also didn't say that two piece bindings suck in general for everybody, I said that they suck for me...


Nobody claimed that you said anything like that.




txb0115 said:


> Now there is no ego in there.. Only truth.. I have snowboarded since 1985 and I was in the industry for 15 years, I'm not sure how stating the facts is trying to act god like.. Would you have rather I made some shit up and said I've only ever ridden the brands I mentioned and say Unions? The only person who was acting god like ( if you really wanna take it that far ) is SGboarder for presuming that it must be binding specific and presuming that I haven't tried a lot of bindings in my life..


I did not presume. I merely pointed out that statistically your sample size/number of observations is much too small to draw the conclusion that you reached. Even more so in absence of any theory explaining said conclusion.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jae said:


> sgboarder likes attacking on any weak statement, you can't really take it personally. while I wish he was more constructive as he has a lot of knowledge, he just says you're wrong.


I was actually genuinely curious. His statement/generalization did not (and still does not) make sense to me but I am willing to be convinced otherwise either based on empirical data or a sound theory.
But instead of offering either he just warted waving his internet dick around...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Over the years, SO and I had bindings from Burton, Ride, K2, Nidecker, and Now.

The combination of their awesomely fitting hammock strap, good quality ratchets _and_ uncomplicated great customers service makes Burton my top take ATM. The Ride were solid but after unhelpful encounter with their local customers services the brand is off my radar. The K2 and Now were cumbersome due to frequent ratchet issues. Nidecker I don't remember, it's too long ago. 

I'm intrigued to get Salomon bindings one day when my current Burtons break, but since Burton bindings are so solid, that day will probably not happen soon . Tried them on a demo and they felt pretty nice. 

Maybe the women's NOW get a go as well since I've read that they solved their ratchet issues... if I find them on a demo. Sure interested into how they feel. Haven't ridden NOWs so far. I sort of doubt that I'll feel a big difference, cos honestly, so far I never really could determine performance differences between the bindings I've tried :dunno: That's why the major pick reasons for a certain binding are quality n customers service.

The next ones I'll surely buy are Phantoms, but that's a different story


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

txb0115 said:


> So.. I stated quite simply that only unibody bindings work for me.. There was no ego and no brand bashing.. Then SGboarder pretty much stated in a round about way that I must be mistaken as to what works for me or that my experience is not/true/valid...
> 
> It's not specific to a particular binding it's specific to two piece bindings and my super narrow ass feet, and I've spent enough runs/days on them to know what doesn't work for me
> 
> ...


If he did assume you hadn't ridden many he had good reason. You haven't been here long enough to be a regular, none of us know who you are. We have WAY more people here new to snowboarding than vets. He's also right to assume a specific binding was the issue as that is not a common issue. You and your vast experience should know this.

I never said you said they sucked. Reading's hard.

You viewed his comment as smartass because it attacked your 30 years experience, of which we were unaware.

I'm poking at you because using "I have been snowboarding for 30 years, worked in the industry for 15, and buy for a 'major shop'" does not do a damn thing to explain why you have slippage in adjustable heelcup bindings. Simply saying you "have indeed tried just about everything out there and that you have a narrow foot and just feel like you get heel lift in everything adjustable you've ridden" is all you had to say. We don't need your damn resume.

Congratulations, I've done R&D too.

Shadow Fit is not unibody. The heelcup isn't even the same material as the frame.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

neni said:


> Maybe the women's NOW get a go as well since I've read that they solved their ratchet issues... if I find them on a demo. Sure interested into how they feel. Haven't ridden NOWs so far. I sort of doubt that I'll feel a big difference, cos honestly, so far I never really could determine performance differences between the bindings I've tried :dunno: That's why the major pick reasons for a certain binding are quality n customers service.


Definitely give Now a try. The Skate Tech frame is the only real genuinely different feeling tech out there. They honestly FEEL different than anything else and help drive any board at your feet.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neni said:


> Over the years, SO and I had bindings from Burton, Ride, K2, Nidecker, and Now.
> 
> The combination of their awesomely fitting hammock strap, good quality ratchets _and_ uncomplicated great customers service makes Burton my top take ATM. The Ride were solid but after unhelpful encounter with their local customers services the brand is off my radar. The K2 and Now were cumbersome due to frequent ratchet issues. Nidecker I don't remember, it's too long ago.
> 
> ...


try putting on burton straps to now bindings and you'll see magic.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jae said:


> try putting on burton straps to now bindings and you'll see magic.


Fairly sure my next pair of bindings will be Now Pilots and I'll be puttiing Hammock straps and Burton toe caps on them, really intrigued by the Skate Tech. 

I voted for Burton as they're all I've really used enough to have a solid judgement on. All iterations, pre-reflex, reflex, Both versions of EST. I like them all, but the EST Cartels with Hinge tech (I added hammock straps) are just such a perfect blend of response and comfort there's nothing more I want from a binding. Pity all boards don't run the channel... 

As mentioned, their customer service is fantastic. I scored a set of 2011 EST CO2's at the start of the season for next to nothing, after 10-15 days on them a rivet on the highback popped out. Emailed them knowing they wouldn't have any of their highbacks left, but just asking how much a replacement set of some stiffer high backs would cost. They sent me some older mission high backs free of charge. On old second hand bindings I paid $50 for. Had the same happen with some first generation genesis ankle straps. Bought second hand, replaced free no questions.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Definitely give Now a try. The Skate Tech frame is the only real genuinely different feeling tech out there. They honestly FEEL different than anything else and help drive any board at your feet.





jae said:


> try putting on burton straps to now bindings and you'll see magic.


Thanks guys! 
Now you made me wanting them even to I promised myself I'm not going to buy any new gear this year  Lol, there's a pattern, eh..? :laugh:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Haha I got two new boards this year and told myself 'no new boards.' Naturally I've been buying bindings, boots, midlayers.... and still managed to shock myself for even considering buying the Gen X at full price. :eyetwitch2: Completely justifiable because I had a banner deal hunting year, thanks to all you guys lol.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Bindings without canted footbeds makes it rain at the mountain every time I go.

I went to the mountain 5000 times with bindings without canted bindings, I live 20 mins from the mountain and I've traveled to the Alps.

Therefore I never leave the house unless I have bindings with canted footbeds. So I like bindings with canted footbeds only.

</Sarcasm>


----------



## mobsie (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried a few bindings, ride, burton, rome, union, when I was starting out since 2010. It probably didn't have much to do with the actual bindings but, when I finally started getting comfortable and confident in my skills I was riding unions. Pretty much been riding them since then. They're comfy and do what I need them to do so I haven't felt a need to switch since then. Wouldn't mind trying some flux bindings out. One of my bolts did loosen on my union contact pros a few years ago which caused those 3 small adjustment heelcup holes to wear out. I contacted union and they took care of ya boy pronto by sending me a new base and I haven't had an issue since then so yeh. That's my two cents for bindings.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

yeah i love my now pilots w/ burton genesis web (2016) straps.

btw for those who don't know, you can get the burton straps by themselves for pretty cheap at Replacement Snowboard Binding Parts and Hardware ? FixMyBinding.com

The guy is super reliable and amazingly fast... Except one time he sent me two left toe caps instead of a right and a left one. but they were packaged by burton and he hadn't opened them, so I don't blame him, and he's doing everything he can to get it fixed by burton.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't understand the issues people seem to have, aside from possibly not preferring rear entry styles or a particular strap not working with a particular boot (which is more of a compatibility issues than a binding issue). I have several pairs of unions, burtons and a pair of romes. My girlfriend has a couple pairs of burtons and some romes. Guess what, they all strap our boots to our boards...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

taco tuesday said:


> I don't understand the issues people seem to have, aside from possibly not preferring rear entry styles or a particular strap not working with a particular boot (which is more of a compatibility issues than a binding issue). I have several pairs of unions, burtons and a pair of romes. My girlfriend has a couple pairs of burtons and some romes. Guess what, they all strap our boots to our boards...


either way it's all personal preference, there is no right or wrong answer. what can be nonchalant to you may be a major flaw to someone else.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> I don't understand the issues people seem to have, aside from possibly not preferring rear entry styles or a particular strap not working with a particular boot (which is more of a compatibility issues than a binding issue). I have several pairs of unions, burtons and a pair of romes. My girlfriend has a couple pairs of burtons and some romes. Guess what, they all strap our boots to our boards...


with this kind of mentality, you may as well rock a clicker setup (a la 1990s). it went away but if you don't care about any single aspect of performance, hell, they strapped your boots to your board, and made it damn easy.

on the other hand there are many factors to consider:

-metal baseplates < plastic ones why: comfort mostly, theres just no upside to all those extra pieces
-all straps are not made equal (burton are king, some downright suck)
-see above re: ratchets
-canting
-stiffness
-highback size
-etc...

Hell a pro can nose press a 2x4


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the issues people seem to have, aside from possibly not preferring rear entry styles or a particular strap not working with a particular boot (which is more of a compatibility issues than a binding issue). I have several pairs of unions, burtons and a pair of romes. My girlfriend has a couple pairs of burtons and some romes. Guess what, they all strap our boots to our boards...
> ...


Never said I don't care about any single aspect of performance. Not really sure that I implied that either. I personally prefer a medium to stiff, highly responsive binding.
Most manufacturers seem to offer at least one if not several that fit that.

I don't care however if it has a metal baseplate like my Romes, a plastic/glass baseplate like Burton, or a combo with a plastic base and adjustable metal heel loop like union for example. 

I like a firm supportive ankle strap and a toe cap that stays in place. Most of the bindings I own offer that regardless of brand. I did have some issues with an early version of burton cap straps years ago.

I have broken parts on every brand of bindings I have owned and every one of them had excellent customer service/warranty departments.

Never had an experience with any style or brand of binding(haven't tried every style and brand like some super heroes) that made me so butt hurt that I decided to write them off.

You know something though, soft bindings totally suck. No one should ride soft bindings. Ever. Especially fat dudes like me. So there.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

There is no Rome or Ride selection, and they make some of the best bindings on the market IMO, I vote Ride Capo, Rome Katana, or Targa are some of my favorite bindings out there.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> There is no Rome or Ride selection, and they make some of the best bindings on the market IMO, I vote Ride Capo, Rome Katana, or Targa are some of my favorite bindings out there.


yeah, I fucked up on that one. Edited my inital post, but can't edit the poll. please replace arbor with rome, and fix with ride.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

Currently riding 2012 Burton Genesis and 2011 EST Cartels. I lucked out with the Genesis because I think '12 was the last year that they came packaged with a 3D disc. By far, I ride these the most. When I started snowboarding in '98, Big B had the best bindings hands down. They were the first to have a ratchet on both the ankle and toe strap and I remember lusting for a pair of CFXs so badly, especially the '99 ones that had the toe strap anchored down inside the base plate with a grommet instead of being bolted to the side. It seemed so innovative and ahead of the curve at the time and I've been hooked on Burton bindings since.

I have been interested in picking up a pair of Nows for ages but here in Japan, they never get cheap enough for me to justify upgrading. Might grab some Ride capos, haven't ridden an aluminium binding since '99 and I consistently see them for a reasonable price (1.5 man at London Sports for those peeps in Tokyo).


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got a pair of cartels EST that are pretty sweet. Still prefer the classic Burton base plates of my 2009 Triads, it just feels like a more solid binding. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowface (Sep 20, 2016)

Burton was the choice of pro's for the most part until Drake came along. Now Drake is pretty forgettable to most. I've had Forum, Burton, Drake, Technine, Slim (remember that brand?), Morrow and GNU's. At this point I would probably lean toward Now, Bent Metal or Ride. It is one part of snowboard tech that hasn't changed that much overtime. The big concern now is how the binding flexes under your feet. That makes sense. Canting makes sense. Padded platforms have always made sense to me (remember gas pedals?). 

When I get gear these days, I want to use it for the next five years at least.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm actually shocked so many are talking about bent metals.

I have also rode a ton of binding over the years Kemper, Preston, Ride, Bent Metal, Flow, Technine, K2, Union and Now. I've seen highbacks when they were short, when they were extra tall, even when they were not there at all. Cool that the expirementation back. But one thing I have noticed with bindings is tech is always getting better and top end models are pretty much always really good. Like goggles it's almost more of a matter which ones fit the best with your boots, or feel the most comfortable.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Burton Lexas so far are my pick, but as many others have stated, I'd like to try Flux or NOW for the next time I need/want bindings. I love the Lexas and can't wait to try out the new ankle and toe straps from the 2015s I got on sale. I started with Roxy which is fine for beginners, but they were quite wide and cumbersome. Won some Flow Minx-SE and I don't care for them. Super responsive, but there's no padding in the foot bed and by lunch my feet are killing me. Plus I really didn't like the rear entry aspect, not my cup of tea.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

not ridden many bindings and tbh the first 3 or so years it wouldn't have made a difference, so my opinion is limited to the bindings i have ridden the most ie. union force and original now ipo. both bindings straps were nowhere near as set and forget and the burtons i used on my first ever trip. the unions are solid bindings but i reckon the combination of narrow feet and boots did not work well as a whole. the toe strap bit into the boots at a weird place and it got pretty uncomfortable at times. the now ipos were a bit better but their toe straps have proven to be problematic too. overall i definitely prefer the nows, hands down ... they worked amazingly on my riot and magic carpet in all conditions. will be looking to get a new pair of nows for next season ... select pro or drives, hmmmm.


----------



## J.C. Thompson (Sep 21, 2016)

I've only ever ridden K2, Ride, and Salomons. I wasn't really crazy about the Salomons, but I like K2 and Ride. Which other brand should I try first, Burton or Union? I would throw Flux in there, but they don't have canted footbeds do they?


----------



## ThunderBear (Oct 10, 2016)

Burton is my first choice. I like Rome as well but they don't seem to wear as well as Burtons. I want to try Union though


----------



## J.C. Thompson (Sep 21, 2016)

Well I got some 2016-17 Union Force bindings for my Ultra Dream. They seem extremely light and strong. I'll see how they perform soon.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sparks with tesla...but most of my boards have old drake f60's withnewer burton ladders and ratchets...oh and a pair of burton escalades. But what ever works and is the least expensive.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Have only ridden Burtons so but they are great in durability. Mine are 18ys or so.


----------



## dofman (Jan 17, 2011)

NOW, but I can't wait to try the Spark ARC.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've ridden Flows for years but kinda moving toward Gnu now. I picked up a pair of Psychs last year and I feel like they give me what I like about Flows but with a little better ergonomics. Definitely prefer the button buckle over NASTY. It doubles as an ease of entry AND pressure relief feature so I dig it. Also, it acts as a sort of save button for your setup, unlike Flows which I need to loosen slightly to get out of then readjust every time up. At the end of the day, can't really complain about Flow, I just feel like Gnus were thought out a little better. Definitely going to be my go tos from now on.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Bit of a follow up. If we're going traditional bindings, I do dig me some Nows.


----------

